
EFF Asks Supreme Court to Reverse Dangerous Rulings About API Copyright/Fair Use - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-asks-supreme-court-reverse-dangerous-rulings-about-api-copyrightability-and-fair
======
drallison
Read this brief.

